# Auto Trail Cheyenne 696G 2004 Water Heater



## Dick_Sale (Sep 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where the mains switch is for the Hot Water please, I want to issolate it as it seems to be heating the water up whilst on mains supply parked outside the house. I have looked at various bits but can't seem to isolate it, there is two thermostats one above the side dooe and one above or near the gas fire area, both these are off


----------



## Darloboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Try on the Sargent unit - that is where mine is on my Mohawk.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

On my 2009 model, it's at the back of the wardrobe. I had a 2006 version and am not certain, but think it was in the same place.

Roger


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

On our 2005 model, it is at the back of the wardrobe alongside the mains switch for the room heater.

HTH

Carl


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

2008 model also one of two switches at the back of the wardrobe. The other is for the electrical heating Left is water, right is heating.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Autotrail have a number of manuals you can download from their website - back to 2004

http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/downloads/handbooks

Dave


----------



## Dick_Sale (Sep 26, 2011)

*Thank you*

Fantastic thanks very much everyone, it is in the back of the wardrobe. I had not used the van for 18 months following a motorcycle accident and had simply forgottten and its not in any of the handbooks.


----------



## teddyj (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad you found it,we had a devil of a job to find ours,it is tucked way back, under the oven, Really conveniently, hands and knees every time.[/b]


----------

